# How many do you recognise - 80's TV



## David H (Jun 5, 2013)

*Good Luck*


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 5, 2013)

2. Animal Magic
6. Jason King


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2013)

4 - Bread

9 - Spooks


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2013)

Surely Jason King was 60s/70s?


----------



## Donald (Jun 5, 2013)

1. Adam Adamant (sp) 
2. Animal Magic
3. Are you being Served 
5. Dangerman
6. Jason King
9. Spooks


----------



## David H (Jun 5, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> 2. Animal Magic
> 6. Jason King



Animal Magic is correct Alison but while it's the actor who played Jason King ( with the tash) it's another programme.


----------



## David H (Jun 5, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 4 - Bread
> 
> 9 - Spooks



Well Done Alan, it is indeed Bread and Spooks.


----------



## David H (Jun 5, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Surely Jason King was 60s/70s?



Correct and right, it's another programme.


----------



## David H (Jun 5, 2013)

Donald said:


> 1. Adam Adamant (sp)
> 2. Animal Magic
> 3. Are you being Served
> 5. Dangerman
> ...



Well Done Donald on 2, 3, 4, 5, and 9 - the result of a misspent youth, You never went out 

As Alan has pointed out Jason King was another show altogether.


----------



## David H (Jun 5, 2013)

So you don't have to check back.
We still need the answers for 6, 7 and 8.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2013)

David H said:


> Correct and right, it's another programme.



Ah! Department S


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 5, 2013)

no 2 Good old Johnny Morris.  Class program.  Would love to watch it now


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 5, 2013)

8. Reilly, Ace of Spies


----------



## David H (Jun 5, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Ah! Department S



Well Done Alan.


----------



## David H (Jun 5, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> 8. Reilly, Ace of Spies



Well Done Alison, I thought that was going to pose the most problems

Just 7 left to get.


----------



## Donald (Jun 5, 2013)

David H said:


> Well Done Donald on 2, 3, 4, 5, and 9 - the result of a misspent youth, You never went out
> 
> As Alan has pointed out Jason King was another show altogether.



How did you guess


----------



## David H (Jun 5, 2013)

*Clue Time*

The Last one.

If you won a prize in a draw and it turns out to be a 50 large boxes of Thortons Chocolates.

Then that could be considered the same as the answer to No. 7


----------



## shambles (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm too young , but I think number 8 looks like the guy who plays the galadriels daddy in LOTR


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 5, 2013)

shambles said:


> I'm too young , but I think number 8 looks like the guy who plays the galadriels daddy in LOTR



Right hemisphere, wrong country, he's Sam Neill.


----------



## David H (Jun 5, 2013)

OK i'll give you the answer it was *'Mixed Blessing'*


----------



## pippaandben (Jun 6, 2013)

Any chance of doing the 60s and 70s - I might know more then!!!


----------



## David H (Jun 6, 2013)

pippaandben said:


> Any chance of doing the 60s and 70s - I might know more then!!!



I did the 60's and a lot said I wasn't born then or I was in another country, hence the 80's.

I'll add in some 60's next week.


----------



## Mark T (Jun 6, 2013)

The really shocking thing is that, despite being effectively an 80's child, I don't recognise any of those.

Obviously I paid as little attention to the TV back then as I do now


----------

